# Saddle sizing, 16.5" or 17" ?! 16hh horse.



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey guys,

I Ride in both a 16.5" and 17" saddles and both are comfortable, and fit my ponies etc.

My leg length and weight, and what everyone has said, from saddle fitters to shop keepers, that I'm 'supposed' to be in a 16.5"

I got this new horse, shes 16hh, none of my saddle fit her *sigh* so I'm buying a new one. 

What size should I get?! Would the 16.5" look small and funny on such a big horse. (yes I know I will get one that fits her etc. etc.) 

Does anyone have photo's of a 16.5" saddle on a 16hh-ish horse?! or bigger! 

Also, would the 16.5" help my seat and legs etc?!

Thanks!!


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello, 

In all honestly - you can't see that 1/2 inch from the ground.  No one WILL ever know your saddle size except for you and whoever you tell. Buy the saddle that you feel fits you appropriately and allows you to maintain your position comfortably. - Remember that the depth of the seats makes a difference in how they fit as well, a 16.5 from one manufacturer may fit better than a 17 (and feel larger) from a different manufacturer. 

Your seat size does not affect your horse in the slightest.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks  I've seen a few people on big horses and small looking saddles, it looks weird and just not right, so I didn't want to look like that


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

And a small horse w/a BIG saddle probably looks even funnier-LOL! Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

hahahhaa, yeah it would, but at least the small saddle on the big horse wouldn't hurt the horse, unlike the big saddle on a little horse, would hurt there back/coup.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

The 16.5" or 17" refers to the size of the seat area. You can get different sizes of skirting depending on the saddle or who makes it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah i know.... :| I don't care about the skirting.


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Are you talking english or western? (I don't know much about english sizing, so not sure.) But my best friends horse is 16.2 or so, and she rides in a 16 inch barrel saddle on him, and it looks good. My paint is 16hh, and I ride in both a 16.5 roper and a 17 in trail.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry, I mean english, thanks though!


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

We had a girl riding with us for a while, and she rode the TB in a size 16 english saddle. ( she was a tiny girl!) But she rode with a big square pad, which I think makes a difference.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a 16.3hh tb mare and I ride her in a 16.5 inch and it looks fine 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Do you have a photo of the saddle on her by any chance?!?!


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

I just went through my pics and I do not. I can get one tomorrow for ya
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I didn't read the replies,but 1/2" isn't really going to be noticeable, but since you asked, this is my 16hh TB wearing my 16.5" dressage saddle


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I ride my girl (who is just over 16hh) in a 16.5 inch. It doesn't fit me amazingly but it fits her so we make it work :-o

So the first picture is an odd angle and please ignore her disdain for being led to the mounting block in the second picture.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the picture guys!!  there great.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I am with the other girls on here. My boy is a little over 16 HH and I am so tiny I need a 16.5 inch saddle. I do not think that it looks weird on him. As long as you fit and it fits your horse that is all that matters. Its about fit and comfort for you and your horse not other people opinions on what looks normal and what doesnt.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

If its your saddle for life, go for which ever you feel more comfortable in.. but if you reckon there may be a chance you have to sell that saddle for whatever reason, 17" sells better  
I had a 16.5 and a 17 of the same saddle... 16.5 took FOREVER to sell, 17 sold in two weeks.. sounds daft, and I couldn't see the reasoning behind it, but when your general rider looks for a saddle, 17 fits most!


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Also keep in mind different saddle makers will feel different from saddle to saddle. I just purchased a Dressage saddle after trying out a bunch - some 17.5 were just as comfortable as a 17, which is what I had always ridden in. I even ended up buying the 17.5 because honestly it seemed exactly the same as another brand in a 17.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I ride in a 16.5", and my last horse was 16.2h. It didn't look any different than a 17" saddle.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone, Finally got to sit in the brand and style of saddle I want, 16.5" feels better!  now just have to fit my horses!


----------

